#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-03
<agussman> What package do I need to install for ec2-bundle-vol?
<rick_h_> I have ec2-ami-tools and ec2-api-tools and have that available
<rick_h_> so whichever one you don't have probably need to add
<erichammond> agussman: ec2-bundle-vol is in ec2-ami-tools, but it should already be installed on pretty much any AMI you are running.
<agussman> erichammond:  Hmm... Well, I'm working with a non-AMI ubuntu image that I wanted to save as an AMI.  I installed ec2-api-tools so I guess it's the ami-tools that I'm missing, thanks!
<agussman> thanks rick_h_ as well
<erichammond> Question: Where/who is the right person to ask for the ec2-ami-tools package to be upgraded in Intrepid / Jaunty?
<erichammond>   I have 1.3-31780 installed on the AMIs I publish at http://alestic.com but an apt-get upgrade *downgrades* this package to 1.3-31057 on Jaunty and 1.3-26357 on Intrepid.
<erichammond> The latest version is required to get current EC2 functionality.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-04
<agussman> Odd, ec2-bundle-vol errors reading my certificate file, but the path it gives for the missing file isn't the one I gave it
<agussman> I think it's because it doesn't know where to find cert-ec2.pem
<agussman> where does ec2-ami-tools put that?
<agussman> /etc/ec2/amitools/cert-ec2.pem
<agussman> Where does the public key certificate end up on a running instance?
<erichammond> agussman: I'm not sure what /etc/ec2/amitools/cert-ec2.pem is, but it's not your AWS certificate.
<erichammond> You need to upload your own X.509 certificate and private key to the instance yourself.
<erichammond> In general, it should be put in a place which is not included in any bundle (e.g., /mnt)
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-05
<D-CoDe>   /msg nickserv info D-CoDe
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-06
<jimbob> anybody having problems with apt source list on the official hardy ami?
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-08
<rexes13> hey guys
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-08-09
<alexcabrera> Hi, I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu server on an EC2 instance and have pretty much everything working fine except that my instance seems to be rejecting all port 80 traffic even though the security group has it set to be allowed
<flaccid> define 'reject'
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-08-10
<alexcabrera> flaccid: Sorry, I got booted before when you were responding to my question. By "reject" I mean that when trying to access my site over HTTP I immediately get a cannot connect error. Nothing in my nginx or apache logs, it's kind of the same thing as when you try to ssh into your instance without having added your WAN IP to your instance's security group
<flaccid> alexcabrera: show me what happens when you telnet the port from remote
<alexcabrera> flaccid: http://pastebin.org/463651
<alexcabrera> shouldn't it echo something back?
<flaccid> alexcabrera: not without sending a header
<flaccid> that url works fine for me
<alexcabrera> flaccid: wtf, really?
<alexcabrera> what do you seE?
<alexcabrera> err see
<flaccid> its a 404, server sig is Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at twinpinesmall.policus.com Port 80
<alexcabrera> hm....
<alexcabrera> thanks, that helps tracks things down
<flaccid> np
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-08-11
<Pici> As per this mailing lis thread, this channel now forwards to #ubuntu-cloud : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-August/004495.html
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu-ec2 to: This channel is not monitored.  To ask questions about Ubuntu on Amazon's EC2, please join #ubuntu-cloud
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-08-12
<flaccid> so are we actually abandoning this channel now?
